# Pressemitteilung Shimano: Das Tribal Jugendteam wird vorgestellt



## Anglerboard-Team (12. März 2007)

Pressemitteilung 
*Shimano*
*Das Tribal Jugendteam wird vorgestellt*










Markus Rettinger und Ralf Sendelbach aus Bayern (Unterfranken)









Christian Ascher und Max Eibl aus Bayern (Mittelfranken)   









Max Runkel und Pierre-Michel Lehe aus Nordrhein-Westfalen 









Tony Schumacher und Hans Menzdorf aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

Eine detaillierte Vorstellung finden Sie unter www.shimano.com auf der deutschsprachigen Seite unter Expertentipps / Tribal Jugendteam.


----------

